# I am epileptic. Would you feel safe?



## Missus28 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello to all mothers!

I recently decided to redirect my job search and am seeking advice from a career counselor. She wants me to explore the possibility of working with children because I get along great with them. Not a bad idea per se, I do have doubts about what would the parents think though. I am epileptic. How would you feel about an epileptic looking after your child at school/creche? Would you feel safe to leave that person in charge?

If you were to find out through the grapevine that your child's educator/teacher had this condition, would that bother you? It's my career counselor's job to provide me with alternatives and prospects, but it's mine to judge how realistic her ideas are. From personal experiences, I know a lot of people are uncomfortable hiring a person with my condition. And I'm thinking the scholar system might be especially jumpy about this.

Be as honest and blunt as you can, that's how I like it.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

So, you get seizures sometimes? How often? What age children are you going to look after? If they're under 4 I'd hope someone could step in with them very quickly if you were incapacitated. If they're like 5-10 I'd still hope they could grab another adult from the next room for help or better yet there were 2 teachers.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I think elementary aged or older it would probably be fine if they know how to alert another teacher or if you could get an assistant.

With babies or toddlers I'd be concerned about the possibility that you were carrying or holding one when it happened and/or that no one was there who was physically capable of getting help.


----------



## Missus28 (Apr 6, 2014)

@JamieCatheryn: The children would be aged from 5 to 12. Seizures are fully controlled but I do get ''episodes'' sometimes. Nothing tragic, slight shaking and loss of concentration (get a bit confused).


----------



## Missus28 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma*
> 
> I think elementary aged or older it would probably be fine if they know how to alert another teacher or if you could get an assistant.
> 
> With babies or toddlers I'd be concerned about the possibility that you were carrying or holding one when it happened and/or that no one was there who was physically capable of getting help.


Indeed it would be elementary aged. I understand the concern about babies and toddlers. Although I know my seizures are controlled, parents could be understandably nervous.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Elementary age wouldn't bother me at all. If you were the only adult I would make sure my child knew when to call for help if you needed it but other than that it wouldn't be on my radar.
Good luck on your job search.


----------



## Missus28 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you so much everybody for the input!


----------

